# 02Q Hydraulic Clutch Bleed



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

preface: 02Q so obviously its a 6-speed on an 06 GTI. 25k miles on the trans, trans fluid, and brake fluid before I changed it today...
So today, along with the rest of my brakes, I changed over OEM fluid to Valvoline Super Syn Dot 3 & Dot 4. This was a complete flush, I removed as much of the original fluid as I could. It's been a year and a half and a few autocrosses so I wanted to keep up with maintaining it.
The odd stuff began when I bled the slave cylinder. Unfortunately I did not have a power bleeder but I did follow the Bentley instructions otherwise.
It instructed:
Connect bleeder hose. (This I did, it ran down to an old Milk Jug with a hole in the cap)
Pressurize system to 2 bar. (this I couldn't do because I had no power bleeder)
Open bleeder valve approx 1/4 turn. (did this)
Move clutch pedal 15 to 20 times rapidly by hand from stop to stop. (this my friend did. Note that I only saw fluid _leaving_ the system, I did not ever see it go back into the system i.e. i do not think air got in that way)
Close bleeder valve (this I did).
After this the pedal felt a little softer... But the weird part was that my slave cylinder started to squeak. It's not very loud, in fact you can't hear it with the car running.
After I heard this noise I proceeded to get upset. My buddy came over with his power bleeder and we bled it per exact instructions (I only went to 15 PSI). When using the power bleeder I saw NO air come out, only clean new fluid. I did this twice allowing it to bleed from 15 PSI down to 10 PSI and then shutting the bleeder valve. I never saw any air come out.
My fear is that air did get in the slave cylinder but I can't get it out because you can't really isolate the slave. By pressurizing the system I am really only allowing fluid to move from the reservoir to the bleeder valve and not really to the slave (am I correct or over thinking it?).
So, is it the new valvoline causing this noise? Is it an air pocket in the slave cylinder?
The car IS driveable and the clutch feels the same to me. It engages the clutch at what feels like the same pedal position, etc. I have no problems shifting up or down into any gear. All I have is this stupid squeak.
Thoughts?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*

Why did you change the fluid in the slave cylinder first of all? All it does is push on the throw out bearing right? You could replace that with a wooden stick through your firewall















If you clutch feels fine and doesn't go to the floor and doesn't fade or anything, I'd say you're fine; don't worry about the squeak. 
Valvoline probably wouldn't have been my first choice. I ran that in Elsee once and didn't like it. The gears would grind when the trans was cold, even after the trans was freshly re-built. I run Red-Line synthetic in it now.
I think you're fine though.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (359Bailey1320)*

I'm not sticking redline in my brake system.


----------

